# August Photo Challenge - Night



## BookStop (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, second photo challenge about to commence. I think it worked well last month with **2** entiries per Chron  allowed in this thread. We can still discuss the photos in the discussion thread here http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/46342-photo-challenge-discussion-thread.html This month's theme is:

**NIGHT**​ 

I think it is pretty self explanatory, and hopefully, still a broad enough category to really stretch our abilities and imaginations.​


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 31, 2008)

I know its a little early but here's my first entry. This was taken a while ago in my back garden,camera set up on the tripod,manual exposure about 6 seconds.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Aug 1, 2008)

Didn't want to miss the boat this time Antenna? Very nice (and I liked your other pics too.)

I doesn't has a tripod, but I shall see what I can achieve with a handy rock!


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 1, 2008)

You can make a tripod with a piece of string -> Make Your Own Tripod Substitute With String and Washer | Gadget Lab from Wired.com - there's a link to a vid at the bottom.

Also - text here: Make the World's Cheapest Tripod by PC World: Yahoo! Tech

string tripods are good if you'll be moving a lot, like on a boat or something.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's one of my garden. I used a small LED torch to illuminate the scene (hence the blue effect)


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm. It seems that the only way I can get these images here is by loading them into the gallery first. Linking to my home page just doesn't seem to work for some reason. 
Oh well, Nighbush take 2......


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 2, 2008)

And here's another of my garden illuminated by a small torch. 30 sec exposure with ISO 400


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 2, 2008)

Neat shots Foxbat,and the first one would have been perfect for last month's challenge too!


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a great one if I can find it...give me a bit of time and it will be here.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 2, 2008)

Shouldn't this challenge be about thinking creatively and going out and taking shots in response to the theme, rather than digging through old photos to see what matches? Seems that way to me...


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, so turns out Hoops wins this one with a pic that's lost in the ether, and challenges us to 'Something Dear'. Thus follows many fantastic entries which most people ignore to vote for my mundane kitty shot, and then I lay down October's challenge - Simplicity. Off to set up that thread now...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 12, 2008)

Twasn't me, guv. I don't believe I entered this month, actually...

Alas, poor competitions, floating with the other lost posts from the last month and a half...


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2008)

If BookStop re-posts her 'Challenge Rejects' thread, I guess we could post our missing entries in there, just so they're still visible, at least...even if the competition's gone for good?


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooops, Leish, I meant!


----------



## Erin99 (Oct 13, 2008)

Should I post the pic?


Well, here it is, if anyone wonders which it was:


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2008)

A worthy winner it was, too.


----------

